# Is it safe to put a turn-out blanket on a wet horse?



## Strawberry4Me (Sep 13, 2012)

Can you keep the horse in the barn for the night? Its likely that if you cover it with a waterproof blanket it won't dry...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kiwi79 (Nov 11, 2011)

If I ever need to put a blanket on a wet horse in cold weather I find that spreading a layer of hay across their back then putting the blanket over that helps the air to circulate and drys them out quicker to avoid chills. Most of the hay falls out by itself as they move around.


----------



## hermonine (Feb 10, 2012)

Strawberry4Me said:


> Can you keep the horse in the barn for the night? Its likely that if you cover it with a waterproof blanket it won't dry...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 If only I had a barn I would, unfortunately I don't. All I have is shelters that they refuse to stand under and blankets....the shelters are not helping much anyway for the rain is being blow sideways under it.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Maybe with a fleece or wool cooler between the horse and sheet? Coolers work by wicking the moisture from the skin/fur up to the outside where it can evaporate more quickly without chilling the horse. I imagine it would have a hard time evaporating under a waterproof sheet, but perhaps it would at least draw the moisture up and away from the fur.


----------



## hermonine (Feb 10, 2012)

kiwi79 said:


> If I ever need to put a blanket on a wet horse in cold weather I find that spreading a layer of hay across their back then putting the blanket over that helps the air to circulate and drys them out quicker to avoid chills. Most of the hay falls out by itself as they move around.


Thanks, I will try this.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

verona1016 said:


> Maybe with a fleece or wool cooler between the horse and sheet? Coolers work by wicking the moisture from the skin/fur up to the outside where it can evaporate more quickly without chilling the horse. I imagine it would have a hard time evaporating under a waterproof sheet, but perhaps it would at least draw the moisture up and away from the fur.


This works great for a wet horse.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Safe? I guess it wouldn't hurt the horse, but it would probably be uncomfortable for them and I doubt that they'd dry. Use a cooler, towel him off really well, do something other than throwing a blanket on a wet horse.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

You can take old towels and drape them across the horse if you don't have a cooler. Then cover with the waterproof sheet and the towels will soak up most of the moisture and will fall off as the horse moves. An old wool army blanket works in a pinch, if you can cut it or pin it up so it's not too long anywhere, then turnout over top of the blanket.


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

I am not sure exactly what coolers are made of, but our horse blankets we bought only for emergencies have 100% wool liners and they are excellent for this! DH's mustang colicked a few weeks back, and sweat himself silly, rolling in the snow, and was covered in iceballs and ice on his whole body... we picked off what we could and blanketed with a Kensington wool lined blanket, and he stopped shaking due to cold, and dried very quickly. Didn't realize the wool would act so great to warm and essentially steam off the ice.. but since we had to sit with him for hours, we knew we would be keeping an eye on him. Vet even commented on how great it was working. 
I will also remember the hay idea as well. That one is excellent!


----------



## TrailDustMelody (Jun 23, 2013)

Even better if you have two coolers, then you can alternate putting them underneath the turnout...when one gets soaked, hang it in your garage to dry and put the fresh one on. This is what I do for my mare if I give her a bath late and she's still damp at night.  Also blow drying works surprisingly well, but you have to have the time and space, and your horse has to be ok with it. Good luck!


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Most modern rugs are breathable and horses will dry if rugged when damp, we do it all the time. I do have a lightweight rug which isn't breathable and so my horse must be dry if I want to use that one.


----------



## hermonine (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the help. I will look into buying a cooler to have on hand for the future...seems like something handy to have around.


----------

